# Do you like the canon 24-105?



## wgp1987 (Feb 5, 2010)

The 24-105 f4L came with my camera and i dont think i like it. I never got a real chance to go out and shoot since i got my 5d but i just mess around with it in my house and it just seems to be soft at 105 and too distorted at 24. I am not enjoying the lens, but im a weirdo. :/ ... If you have one and like it, sell me on it because im not seeing a $1100 lens.


----------



## chip (Feb 5, 2010)

I have the same camera and kit lens and love it. To me it is better than the 24-70mm 2.8L. The 24-105mmn 4.0L is better because

1) It has IS and the 2.8 doesn't
2) It has a little longer reach

I know it is super sharp too! A very nice lens overall.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, it has an insanely high amount of barrel distortion at 24mm--something like 4.2%, which is almost criminally bad, but by 40mm it gets substantially better. It is built very solidly. It has L-series weather sealing when a front filter is threaded on. The IS system works pretty well. Sure, it is a bit soft at the longer focal lengths compared with a killer-sharp 100mm or 105mm prime lens. it has pretty low chromatic aberration. When stopped down to f/8 on a  FF camera the image quality is quite good. I shoot mine on a 5D and like it well enough as a one-lens zoom for general uses when I need focal length flexibility.

It might not seem like an $1100 lens, but you know...that's like two or three months worth of groceries...the lens will last for a decade or more most likely. With the inflation we have seen over the last 6,7 years, $1100 is sadly, not as much money as it used to be. Tell yourself that! Look at it as a 24,28,35,50,85,and 105mm lenses--SIX recognized prime focal lengths and 81 individual focal lengths--all in ONE tube! No lens changes for many day-hikes or walkabouts! Wide-angle to normal to short telephoto, in one lens!

There...are you feeling better about it yet?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Slap a cheap 28-80mm F3.5-5.6 lens on there and you would be begging to get that 24-105mm back on.


----------



## wgp1987 (Feb 5, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, it has an insanely high amount of barrel distortion at 24mm--something like 4.2%, which is almost criminally bad, but by 40mm it gets substantially better. It is built very solidly. It has L-series weather sealing when a front filter is threaded on. The IS system works pretty well. Sure, it is a bit soft at the longer focal lengths compared with a killer-sharp 100mm or 105mm prime lens. it has pretty low chromatic aberration. When stopped down to f/8 on a FF camera the image quality is quite good. I shoot mine on a 5D and like it well enough as a one-lens zoom for general uses when I need focal length flexibility.
> 
> It might not seem like an $1100 lens, but you know...that's like two or three months worth of groceries...the lens will last for a decade or more most likely. With the inflation we have seen over the last 6,7 years, $1100 is sadly, not as much money as it used to be. Tell yourself that! Look at it as a 24,28,35,50,85,and 105mm lenses--SIX recognized prime focal lengths and 81 individual focal lengths--all in ONE tube! No lens changes for many day-hikes or walkabouts! Wide-angle to normal to short telephoto, in one lens!
> 
> There...are you feeling better about it yet?


 
As always ... an edjucated response. Thank you once again. My main problem is i hate lugging it around ... i prefer to have my 50mm 1.8 on at all times because of the versatility and size. Would you happen to know the "prime" focal length to shoot at on the 24-105, i assume some would call it a "sweet spot" for sharpness and cleanliness? lol


----------



## wgp1987 (Feb 5, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Slap a cheap 28-80mm F3.5-5.6 lens on there and you would be begging to get that 24-105mm back on.


 
BAHAHA ..... good point. There is just this bug in the back of my head when i use to shoot with my tamron 28-75 f2.8 that i got way better results (on a 30d) and if i wanted to i could go trade in my 24-105 for 2 of those! lol 

Im always one phone call away from asking to trade my 24-105 for a tamron 28-75 and 70-200 f4L and i would have a faster lens for when i would need wide angle shots (indoor/lowlight) and a great telephoto for when shooting sports or random stuff and i wouldnt piss my girlfriend off because i need new brakes but i keep bugging her to order my 70-200 f4! lol

My real problem is i have not taken it out in good light to take shots. I do live in New Jersey tho where it is crappy and there isnt anything worth shooting unless it snows (this time of the year.) I had soke great ideas for shooting in the snow but when i went outside it was too cold! lol


----------



## Dao (Feb 5, 2010)

wgp1987 said:


> i prefer to have my 50mm 1.8 on at all times because of the versatility and size. Would you happen to know the "prime" focal length to shoot at on the 24-105, i assume some would call it a "sweet spot" for sharpness and cleanliness? lol




The sweet spot ... I believe it is the aperture setting at a particular focal length of a zoom lens or the fixed focal length of a prime lens.

Take a look at the following link
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II (Full Format) - Review / Test Report - Analysis

That is the 50mm lens on a FF body.  Scroll down to the MTF chart.  The center optical performance peak at F/4.  But overall performance (center and broader) is best at F/5.6.  So I will say the sweet spot is F/5.6 for the 50mm F/1.8 lens.

As for your 24-105mm L lens, you can take a look at here

Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 USM L IS (full format) - Review / Lab Test Report - Analysis

In general, center performance peak at F/5.6, but overall best performance is around F/5.6 - F/8  on various focal length.  And that means when you want sharpest photos, set the aperture to F/5.6 to F/8.  But of course, it really depends on the situations.  


As for the focal length, you just need to set the focal length based on what you want to shoot.  Not because the lens perform better at a particular length.  Like you want to capture a image of a distance object.  I am sure you may not want to set the focal length at 24mm.


----------



## chip (Feb 5, 2010)

I have taken several thousand pictures with the 24-105mm. I mostly leave it at 24mm and wish I could zoom out more! I don't usually go take pictures of brick walls. So the barrel distortion does not bother me at all. Sure, it is not as good as the 16-35mm lens but it is still the best FF Canon stay on lens for me. Maybe if you use the lens to shoot a lot of square shaped subjects at 24mm you may have a problem with the distortion.


----------



## AliasPros (Feb 5, 2010)

chip said:


> I have taken several thousand pictures with the 24-105mm. I mostly leave it at 24mm and wish I could zoom out more! I don't usually go take pictures of brick walls. So the barrel distortion does not bother me at all. Sure, it is not as good as the 16-35mm lens but it is still the best FF Canon stay on lens for me. Maybe if you use the lens to shoot a lot of square shaped subjects at 24mm you may have a problem with the distortion.




This one is in transit UPS should arrive soon... Can't wait sounds like thee walk around lens to have... I Hope I wont be disappointed...


----------



## blueofspirit (Feb 5, 2010)

How does the Canon 24-70 2.8L compare with the 24-105? I bought the 24-70 on the recommendation from a friend who said I "may want to look at the 24-105 some time down the line"..


----------



## wgp1987 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dao said:


> wgp1987 said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer to have my 50mm 1.8 on at all times because of the versatility and size. Would you happen to know the "prime" focal length to shoot at on the 24-105, i assume some would call it a "sweet spot" for sharpness and cleanliness? lol
> ...


 
I have read charts like this before and this is exactly what i meant. Thank you. I should have noted focal length/aperature sweet spot but it slipped my mind. Seems the 24-105 is the sharpest centrally at 105 where i find my results to be soft! lol 

Hopefully i dont have a bad copy :/

Ill eventually post some shots when i get a good shoot in.


----------



## kcmo al (Feb 5, 2010)

24-105 is one of the best, most versatile lenses Canon makes.  It's not a "kit" lens.  However, if you really hate it this much, send it to me...I'll find it a loving home.


----------

